# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  ΗΧΟΙ ΠΡΟΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΣΗΣ ΑΥΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΟΥ

## georgiospap

Καλημέρα σας,

Υπάρχει έναμεγαφωνάκι/beeper στηνπλακέτα οργάνων(καντραν) του αυτοκινήτουμου(Opel Corsa d) τοοποίο δίνει τους ήχους 

προειδοποίησης(ζώνηασφαλείας,πόρτες,φώτα κλπ) που δενλειτουργεί,ενώ όλες οι φωτεινές ενδείξειςλειτουργούν κανονικά.Έβγαλα

 τηνπλακέτα,ξεκόλλησα καιμέτρησα ωμικά το μεγαφωνάκι/beeper.Η ένδειξη ήταν άπειρη.Σ'αυτό το σημείο ζητώ τη βοήθειά σας.Το 

ύποπτο μεγαφωνάκι,που αν το δείτε,μοιάζει περισσότερο με buzzer,φέρει πάνω του την ένδειξη DIGISOUND και μια σειρά με 

γράμματα και αριθμούς χωρίς να λέει τίποτα για Ωμ και Watt.


Έψαξαστο διαδίκτυο αλλά χωρίς στοιχεία δεν γίνεται σωστή έρευνα.

Έψαξα στα παλιά ανταλλ-κά αυτοκινήτων και βρήκα ολόκληρο το καντράν με τα όργανα σε τιμή καθόλου συμφέρουσα,χώρια που

 θέλει και κωδικοποίηση.

Κάθε ιδέα ή συμβουλή θα είναι πολύ χρήσιμη.Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vasilllis

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Υπάρχει έναμεγαφωνάκι/beeper στηνπλακέτα οργάνων(καντραν) του αυτοκινήτουμου(Opel Corsa d) τοοποίο δίνει τους ήχους 
> 
> προειδοποίησης(ζώνηασφαλείας,πόρτες,φώτα κλπ) που δενλειτουργεί,ενώ όλες οι φωτεινές ενδείξειςλειτουργούν κανονικά.Έβγαλα
> 
>  τηνπλακέτα,ξεκόλλησα καιμέτρησα ωμικά το μεγαφωνάκι/beeper.Η ένδειξη ήταν άπειρη.Σ'αυτό το σημείο ζητώ τη βοήθειά σας.Το 
> 
> ύποπτο μεγαφωνάκι,που αν το δείτε,μοιάζει περισσότερο με buzzer,φέρει πάνω του την ένδειξη DIGISOUND και μια σειρά με 
> ...


https://electronicroom.eu/el/261-buzzers
βαλε ενα να δοκιμασεις αν και χλωμο να έχει καει

----------


## gep58

Βρες στο εμπόριο κάποιο παραπλήσιο με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά

Δηλ κάτι σαν αυτό

----------


## georgiospap

> https://electronicroom.eu/el/261-buzzers
> βαλε ενα να δοκιμασεις αν και χλωμο να έχει καει


Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!

----------


## georgiospap

> Βρες στο εμπόριο κάποιο παραπλήσιο με αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά
> 
> Δηλ κάτι σαν αυτό


Το ζητούμενο μεγάφωνο!Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!

----------


## georgiospap

> Το ζητούμενο μεγάφωνο!Σ'ευχαριστώ φίλε μου!


Μετά από πολύ ψάξιμο στο διαδικτυο,δεν βρίσκω μεγάφωνο στα 100 ΩΜ και 0,15 Watt που είναι τελικά οι προδιαγραφές του.Το πλησιέστερο είναι 50 ΩΜ /1 Watt.
Mπορεί να γίνει κάποια προσαρμογή;

----------


## p270

> Καλημέρα σας,
> 
> Υπάρχει έναμεγαφωνάκι/beeper στηνπλακέτα οργάνων(καντραν) του αυτοκινήτουμου(Opel Corsa d) τοοποίο δίνει τους ήχους 
> 
> προειδοποίησης(ζώνηασφαλείας,πόρτες,φώτα κλπ) που δενλειτουργεί,ενώ όλες οι φωτεινές ενδείξειςλειτουργούν κανονικά.Έβγαλα
> 
>  τηνπλακέτα,ξεκόλλησα καιμέτρησα ωμικά το μεγαφωνάκι/beeper.Η ένδειξη ήταν άπειρη.Σ'αυτό το σημείο ζητώ τη βοήθειά σας.Το 
> 
> ύποπτο μεγαφωνάκι,που αν το δείτε,μοιάζει περισσότερο με buzzer,φέρει πάνω του την ένδειξη DIGISOUND και μια σειρά με 
> ...


 αν δεν βρεις τελικα μεμονωμενο αγορασε ολο το καντραν αν δεν εχει τρομερη τιμη βγαλε το ηχιακη απο νεο καντραν και βαλτο στο δικο για να γλυτωσες την κωδικοποιηση 
απο την αλλη ψαξε και στα μαγαζια του εξωτερικου οπως mouser και farnell ,tme η και αλλα μηπως το πετυχεις

----------


## klik

Βαλε ενα μεγαφωνακι 50ωμ και μια αντισταση 50ωμ/0.5W σε σειρα. Θα εχει χαμηλοτερη ενταση βεβαια

----------


## georgiospap

> αν δεν βρεις τελικα μεμονωμενο αγορασε ολο το καντραν αν δεν εχει τρομερη τιμη βγαλε το ηχιακη απο νεο καντραν και βαλτο στο δικο για να γλυτωσες την κωδικοποιηση 
> απο την αλλη ψαξε και στα μαγαζια του εξωτερικου οπως mouser και farnell ,tme η και αλλα μηπως το πετυχεις


Bρέθηκε στην Farnell,σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!

----------


## georgiospap

> Βαλε ενα μεγαφωνακι 50ωμ και μια αντισταση 50ωμ/0.5W σε σειρα. Θα εχει χαμηλοτερη ενταση βεβαια


Σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!

----------


## p270

> Bρέθηκε στην Farnell,σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου!


πολυ ωραια μολις το βαλεις παραγγελια την αλλη μερα το εχεις και ελεχιστα μεταφορικα με την ups ,αν δεν κανω λαθος  ειναι 5 ευρω τα μεταφορικα

----------


## georgiospap

> πολυ ωραια μολις το βαλεις παραγγελια την αλλη μερα το εχεις και ελεχιστα μεταφορικα με την ups ,αν δεν κανω λαθος  ειναι 5 ευρω τα μεταφορικα


Yπάρχουν 2 μέθοδοι αποστολής στο site τους και γιαυτό δεν έστειλα ακόμα την παραγγελία.Η μία είναι με ups,με 5 λίρες μεταφορικά,όπως το είπες,και η άλλη γράφει Alternative Courier Account με μηδέν μεταφορικά!Ήδη τους έστειλα μια έρώτηση και παριμένω απάντηση.Γνωρίζεις το θέμα;

----------


## p270

> Yπάρχουν 2 μέθοδοι αποστολής στο site τους και γιαυτό δεν έστειλα ακόμα την παραγγελία.Η μία είναι με ups,με 5 λίρες μεταφορικά,όπως το είπες,και η άλλη γράφει Alternative Courier Account με μηδέν μεταφορικά!Ήδη τους έστειλα μια έρώτηση και παριμένω απάντηση.Γνωρίζεις το θέμα;


παντα βαζω ups βεβαια βαζω αρκετα υλικα οποτε οκ δεν ειναι θεμα οι πεντε λιρες αλλα αν βαλεις την παραγγελια μεχρι τις 12 την επομενη το μεσσημερι τα εχεις στην πορτα σου 
για την εναλακτικη δεν ξερω αλλα αν μπλεξεις μετα ελτα αστα να πανε τον τελευταιο καιρο

----------


## georgiospap

Αν υπάρξει κάποια εξέλιξη στο θέμα,θα σας ενημερώσω!
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!

----------


## georgiospap

ΕΞΕΛΙΞΗ ΘΕΜΑΤΟΣ(UPDATE)

Μπήκε το καινούργιο μεγαφωνάκι και όλοι οι ήχοι προειδοποίησης επανήλθαν!Είναι όμως κατά τι χαμηλότεροι,αν και τους ανέβασα στο τέρμα(5) από το P7 κρυφό μενού.Τα ποδαράκια του μεγαφώνου ήταν 1-2 χιλιοστά στενότερα αλλά το προσάρμοσα(ένα πόδι φυτεμένο στην πλακέτα και το άλλο με προέκταση.

----------

mikemtb73 (20-08-20)

----------

